# Icone di stile



## bettypage (17 Settembre 2016)

Donne che hanno fatto la storia in quanto a stile.
Bianca Jegger


----------



## Brunetta (17 Settembre 2016)

http://www.wired.it/play/libri/2016/05/06/per-sempre-tua/



Wired Next Fest 
Gallery 
Video 


[FONT=icomoon !important][/FONT]
[FONT=icomoon !important][/FONT]



Solo per sempre tua, la distopia sull’ossessione di essere perfette

[h=2]Definito dalla critica “un manifesto neofemminista”, il romanzo analizza e scompone l’idea di femminilità imposta dal mondo contemporaneo[/h]di *Eleonora Caruso*
Contributor

6 MAG, 2016



[FONT=icomoon !important]

https://www.facebook.com/caska.langley?ref=tn_tnmn
[FONT=icomoon !important][/FONT]


*

​

[FONT=icomoon !important][/FONT]
[FONT=icomoon !important][/FONT]
[FONT=icomoon !important][/FONT]
…




Mancano 1 giorni al Wired Next Fest. *Scopri il programma**[FONT=icomoon !important][/FONT]*


*Le protagoniste di questo libro parlano continuamente di aspetto. Chi è grassa e chi magra, chi è venuta bene e chi male in foto, chi può portare o non portare i leggins, chi sembra in forma e chi stanca. Postano selfie sui social network, inviano messaggi vocali anziché scrivere e ne ascoltano anziché leggere. Paragonano continuamente le altre tra loro, e poi se stesse alle altre, sentendosi segretamente sollevate quando i loro capelli sono più in ordine e la loro pancia più piatta, ma abbattute quando molto più spesso succede il contrario e si trovano inferiori. Più grassa di, più sciatta di, più brutta di.*
*Niente di strano, vero?
Aggiungiamoci questo.*
*Le protagoniste di questo libro studiano per sedici anni alla Scuola, senza vedere il mondo esterno. Non imparano a leggere e scrivere, ma a truccarsi, abbinare i vestiti e contare le calorie. La loro mensa è divisa in due parti: il buffet Miglioramento, dove le brave ragazze si nutrono di frullati ipocalorici, e il buffet Grasse, dove chi non riesce a resistere alla tentazione del cibo può ingozzarsi, ritirare lo sciroppo ipecac fornito dalle insegnanti e chiudersi nel Vomitorium, che è proprio lì accanto.*
*Vivono in stanze le cui superfici sono coperte di specchi e se piangono o si arrabbiano finiscono in isolamento, a curare la loro Isteria Femminile. Sono a un soffio dalla perfezione, ma non è abbastanza, perché il motto della scuola recita: “C’è sempre un margine di miglioramento”. E loro devono essere le migliori, se vogliono realizzarsi nello scopo della loro vita: essere scelte dagli uomini. Vi ricorda Il Racconto dell’ancella di Margaret Atwood? Avete ragione, ma c’è dell’altro.*
*




http://images.wired.it/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/1462522085_51fhNuLZkpL._SX322_BO1204203200_.jpg
*
*Il libro è Solo per sempre tua, di Louise O’Neil, ed è in uscita per Hot Spot, nuovo marchio Crossover de Il Castoro. È ambientato in un mondo distopico, dove le donne nascono in laboratorio e crescono sotto la stretta sorveglianza di altre donne, che le preparano al giorno in cui gli Eredi – cioè pochi coetanei maschi cresciuti nel mondo esterno – andranno a sceglierle. Per ogni Erede nato vengono fatte nascere tre donne. Una diventerà la loro Compagna, le altre verranno smistate tra Concubine e caste, cioè nuove insegnanti. La Compagna avrà il dovere di generale più figli maschi possibili (i feti femminili verranno abortiti) fino a quarant’anni, quando verrà disattivata. Con suo sollievo, perché le hanno insegnato ad avere orrore della vecchiaia.*
*Come in tutte le – rare – distopie davvero ben riuscite, Solo per sempre tua è in disturbante odore di attualità. Perché tolti quegli stilemi di genere che dettano l’ambientazione estrema, ai limiti a volte del didascalico, niente di quello che viene narrato ci sembra impossibile. È un libro che funziona perché penetra i profondità nelle ferite imbarazzanti delle donne e le denuda.*
*La volta che abbiamo finto di gioire insieme a un’amica, mentre in realtà ne eravamo invidiose, la volta in cui abbiamo detto che lei non può mica “permetterseli”, certi vestiti, la volta che siamo rimaste incantate ad odiarci davanti allo specchio, maledicendo la nostra pelle e strizzando la nostra buccia d’arancia, la volta che abbiamo abbozzato anziché difendere dalle offese un’altra ragazza, che abbiamo lasciato che ci paragonassero una con l’altra come se fossimo intercambiabili, o che ci siamo sentite inutili e brutte perché un uomo non ci ha scelte.*
*Tutte le volte in cui abbiamo detto “donna con le palle”, “ho le mie cose”, “auguri e figli maschi”, “no, figurati, non sono femminista” (a proposito: nel mondo della storia, la “parola con la F” è il peggiore degli insulti).*
*Solo per sempre tua è un libro durissimo sull’ossessione per il corpo delle donne e i tentativi di controllarlo. freida, isabel, megan (con le lettere minuscole) sono ragazze che non scelgono da sole, anche se lo credono, perché in realtà scelgono tra le possibilità già scremate per loro dagli uomini. Eppure non dovete pensare che questo sia un libro che si scaglia a priori contro gli uomini, anche perché hanno già fatto tutto da soli: gli Eredi sono pochi perché le guerre hanno decimato la popolazione maschile e solo alcuni di loro, nel nuovo ordine, hanno il diritto di riprodursi. Piuttosto, è un libro che analizza con lucidità tagliente il modo in cui le donne si scagliano una sull’altra, spinte da una società che le cresce ponendole in competizione.*
*È un libro che ci dice (ma qualcuno lo sapeva già) che la letteratura Young Adult non è fatta solo di triangoli sentimentali e relazioni che travestono di romanticismo l’abuso, ma anche di scritture intelligenti, brillanti e talvolta feroci – come in questo caso, in cui l’autrice cala il bisturi sui nostri lividi senza mai allontanare lo sguardo, più di tanti colleghi che scrivono solo “per adulti”.*
*È un libro scorrevole, avvincente, che si legge in fretta, ma risuona a lungo. Ed è soprattutto un libro importante, che ci ricorda quanto coraggio ci serva talvolta per dire: questo è il mio corpo.*




[/FONT]


----------



## Brunetta (17 Settembre 2016)

Non sono riuscita a "ripulire " il testo. Spero che Admin riesca.


----------



## Spot (17 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> http://www.wired.it/play/libri/2016/05/06/per-sempre-tua/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eleonora Caruso... figa. La seguo da quando lei aveva 16 anni e io forse 13.
Un po' troppo nerdona nei temi ma ci sono affezionata


----------



## Brunetta (17 Settembre 2016)

*Scusa Bettypage*

Non sono riuscita a prendere con la giusta leggerezza la tua proposta.
Sono giorni così in cui mi sembra che le donne siano sempre più costrette a corrispondere a dei modelli eleganti, volgari, a stare coperte, scoperte, sempre secondo dei canoni adeguati a essere apprezzate dal grande dio uomo.
E sempre tutte a ricercarne l'approvazione.
E per questo obiettivo tutte le une contro le altre dimostrandoci meglio in qualcosa. Ho un po' di pena per le magre che sviliscono le grasse, per le grasse che non vogliono essere definite grasse e cercano nuovi parametri per essere definite normo peso o per essere descritte come curvy, confermando implicitamente di essere sbagliate in quanto grasse, di basse che vogliono sembrare alte, di alte che vogliono essere più alte, di tacchi per accentuare il culo, di leggere donne vantarsi di tette e gambe o di criticare chi le mostra, insomma di tutto sto circo giornaliero in cui siamo tutte sul nostro personale trapezio a dimostrare di meritare di essere scelte da degli emeriti pirla. Vorrei solo persone che si incontrano.
Ho un po' di nausea.
Scusami.


----------



## Alessandra (17 Settembre 2016)

[MENTION=6517]bettypage[/MENTION] 

Io ho un debole per le  stile femminile grunge anni '90.
Occhi pesti di trucco smokey, abitini leggeri tipo sottovesti in contrasto con la pesantezza degli anfibi e dei giubbini in pelle. ...e I capelli lisci la spettinati. ...

Una icona?  Adesso non me ne vengono in mente. ...
Pj Harvey, l'avatar di [MENTION=6146]Spot[/MENTION] è stata ritratta cosi' diverse volte, courtney love,  e poi un sacco di altre che non mi vengono in mente ora che per me sono state icone di stile. 
Kate Moss anni '90 è stata ritratta con quel mix di elementi in contrasto. ...fragile e forte ....


----------



## bettypage (17 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sono riuscita a prendere con la giusta leggerezza la tua proposta.
> Sono giorni così in cui mi sembra che le donne siano sempre più costrette a corrispondere a dei modelli eleganti, volgari, a stare coperte, scoperte, sempre secondo dei canoni adeguati a essere apprezzate dal grande dio uomo.
> E sempre tutte a ricercarne l'approvazione.
> E per questo obiettivo tutte le une contro le altre dimostrandoci meglio in qualcosa. Ho un po' di pena per le magre che sviliscono le grasse, per le grasse che non vogliono essere definite grasse e cercano nuovi parametri per essere definite normo peso o per essere descritte come curvy, confermando implicitamente di essere sbagliate in quanto grasse, di basse che vogliono sembrare alte, di alte che vogliono essere più alte, di tacchi per accentuare il culo, di leggere donne vantarsi di tette e gambe o di criticare chi le mostra, insomma di tutto sto circo giornaliero in cui siamo tutte sul nostro personale trapezio a dimostrare di meritare di essere scelte da degli emeriti pirla. Vorrei solo persone che si incontrano.
> ...


E va be' non sei nel mood giusto.
io non voglio confronti su canoni di bellezza ma di stile. Con calma posterò anche foto di uomini di stile.
Noto poi, che le persone che hanno stile hanno forti personalità. Rompono schemi e danno fiducia a chi non si vuole conformare. Io leggo sempre la biografia di questi personaggi e ne rimangono affascinata.
Lo stile è personalizzazione, cosa c'è di più bello di fregarsene delle mode ed esprimersi liberamente?


E aggiungo che mi sono sempre vestita per piacermi e non per piacere


----------



## Brunetta (17 Settembre 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> E va be' non sei nel mood giusto.
> io non voglio confronti su canoni di bellezza ma di stile. Con calma posterò anche foto di uomini di stile.
> Noto poi, che le persone che hanno stile hanno forti personalità. Rompono schemi e danno fiducia a chi non si vuole conformare. Io leggo sempre la biografia di questi personaggi e ne rimangono affascinata.
> Lo stile è personalizzazione, cosa c'è di più bello di fregarsene delle mode ed esprimersi liberamente?
> ...


Hai ragione. Per questo motivo mi sono scusata.
Che non ci si crei uno stile per piacere dubito molto.


----------



## bettypage (17 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Per questo motivo mi sono scusata.
> Che non ci si crei uno stile per piacere dubito molto.


È così invece. 
Intendo piacere in termini erotici. In termini di bello a vedersi...beh il bello è bello


----------



## Brunetta (17 Settembre 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> È così invece.
> Intendo piacere in termini erotici. In termini di bello a vedersi...beh il bello è bello


Non voglio una contrapposizione, soprattutto con una  utente gentile come te.
Ma credo che sia impossibile non trasmette un messaggio erotico.


----------



## Spot (17 Settembre 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> @_bettypage_
> 
> Io ho un debole per le  stile femminile grunge anni '90.
> Occhi pesti di trucco smokey, abitini leggeri tipo sottovesti in contrasto con la pesantezza degli anfibi e dei giubbini in pelle. ...e I capelli lisci la spettinati. ...
> ...


Oh miss Kate Moss. Uau.
Lo adoro anche io. Peccato che io conciata in quella maniera farei ridere. Ma farei ridere anche se mettessi su qualcosa simile alle foto pubblicate da betty.

Te ti ci vedo, invece


----------



## Eliade (17 Settembre 2016)

Per me, sicuramente lei .... sade


----------



## bettypage (17 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non voglio una contrapposizione, soprattutto con una  utente gentile come te.
> Ma credo che sia impossibile non trasmette un messaggio erotico.


Boh anche canova può essere erotico allora. 
Credo che la più parte delle donne non si vesta per sedurre ma per sentirsi a proprio agio con l immagine che preferise dare.


----------



## bettypage (17 Settembre 2016)

Un uomo uno stile


----------



## Brunetta (17 Settembre 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Boh anche canova può essere erotico allora.
> Credo che la più parte delle donne non si vesta per sedurre ma per sentirsi a proprio agio con l immagine che preferiscono dare.


Ho visto adesso la tua firma :up::rotfl:


----------



## bettypage (17 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho visto adesso la tua firma :up::rotfl:




Oggi sono sgrammaticata ai massimi livelli.


----------



## Alessandra (18 Settembre 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Boh anche canova può essere erotico allora.
> Credo che la più parte delle donne non si vesta per sedurre ma per sentirsi a proprio agio con l immagine che preferise dare.


Condivido Betty!  Adesso m vesto casual, normale. ...ma quando ero ragazza mi piaceva molto sperimentare con I colori e con il contrasto degli elementi. 
Una volta rubai una gonna grigia da signora  (quelle che da tailleur ) dall'armadio di mia mamma e ci indossai insieme un body color turchese e gli stivali tipo anfibio alti. Era uno strano contrasto, e uscii cosi.
. ...a me piaceva fare cose cosi''e lo facevo solo e unicamente per me,  del resto del mondo me ne fregavo. ..e l'ultima cosa che avevo in testa era quella di vestirmi per sedurre qualcuno. ...


----------



## Alessandra (18 Settembre 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Oh miss Kate Moss. Uau.
> Lo adoro anche io. Peccato che io conciata in quella maniera farei ridere. Ma farei ridere anche se mettessi su qualcosa simile alle foto pubblicate da betty.
> 
> Te ti ci vedo, invece


Non faresti ridere,  credimi. ...


----------



## Brunetta (18 Settembre 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Condivido Betty!  Adesso m vesto casual, normale. ...ma quando ero ragazza mi piaceva molto sperimentare con I colori e con il contrasto degli elementi.
> Una volta rubai una gonna grigia da signora  (quelle che da tailleur ) dall'armadio di mia mamma e ci indossai insieme un body color turchese e gli stivali tipo anfibio alti. Era uno strano contrasto, e uscii cosi.
> . ...a me piaceva fare cose cosi''e lo facevo solo e unicamente per me,  del resto del mondo me ne fregavo. ..e l'ultima cosa che avevo in testa era quella di vestirmi per sedurre qualcuno. ...


Certamente non volevi sedurre.
Volevi esprimere, più per te che per gli altri, che tu eri diversa da tua madre è capace di essere forte e aggressiva.


----------



## Alessandra (18 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certamente non volevi sedurre.
> Volevi esprimere, più per te che per gli altri, che tu eri diversa da tua madre è capace di essere forte e aggressiva.


Ah si? Non sapevo fosse questa la mia intenzione! 
Mi è nuova.


E se fosse solo una semplice sperimentazione di colori e contrasti?  E' una cosa che mi ha sempre affascinato. 
Che la gonna fosse di mia mamma era solo un caso. ...un pezzo cosi' serio non l'avevo nel mio guardaroba quella mattina


----------



## Brunetta (18 Settembre 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Ah si? Non sapevo fosse questa la mia intenzione!
> Mi è nuova.
> 
> 
> ...


Io non mi sono mai sognata di usare vestiti di mia madre, mia figlia non ha mai usato i miei, se non una volta una maglia perché aveva freddo che poi è diventata sua, nessuna mia amica ha usato cose della madre.
Comunque era una interpretazione arbitraria. Se non ti piace, amen.


----------



## disincantata (18 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non mi sono mai sognata di usare vestiti di mia madre, mia figlia non ha mai usato i miei, se non una volta una maglia perché aveva freddo che poi è diventata sua, nessuna mia amica ha usato cose della madre.
> Comunque era una interpretazione arbitraria. Se non ti piace, amen.


IO si alcune cose di una figlia  e 2 di loro mi fregano spesso i maglioni.  Una bella lotta.  Su uno non cedo ma ogni tanto ci ritenta.


----------



## Alessandra (19 Settembre 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> IO si alcune cose di una figlia  e 2 di loro mi fregano spesso i maglioni.  Una bella lotta.  Su uno non cedo ma ogni tanto ci ritenta.


Succedeva anxhe a casa mia 
Mia mamma aveva/ha vestiti interessanti e ogni tanto le rubavo qualcosa 
Capitava anche alle mie amiche 
Nulla di strano


----------



## banshee (20 Settembre 2016)

bel 3d [MENTION=6517]bettypage[/MENTION]!! lo avevo perso.

per me Coco Chanel e Iris Apfel, intanto.


----------



## danny (20 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sono riuscita a prendere con la giusta leggerezza la tua proposta.
> Sono giorni così in cui mi sembra che le donne siano sempre più costrette a corrispondere a dei modelli eleganti, volgari, a stare coperte, scoperte, sempre secondo dei canoni adeguati a essere apprezzate dal grande dio uomo.
> E sempre tutte a ricercarne l'approvazione.
> E per questo obiettivo tutte le une contro le altre dimostrandoci meglio in qualcosa. Ho un po' di pena per le magre che sviliscono le grasse, per le grasse che non vogliono essere definite grasse e cercano nuovi parametri per essere definite normo peso o per essere descritte come curvy, confermando implicitamente di essere sbagliate in quanto grasse, di basse che vogliono sembrare alte, di alte che vogliono essere più alte, di tacchi per accentuare il culo, di leggere donne vantarsi di tette e gambe o di criticare chi le mostra, insomma di tutto sto circo giornaliero i*n cui siamo tutte sul nostro personale trapezio a dimostrare di meritare di essere scelte da degli emeriti pirla. Vorrei solo persone che si incontrano.*
> ...



Anche a me piacerebbe, in teoria.
Io temo che questo modo di porsi non sia un'imposizione, qualcosa di subito per adeguarsi a dei canoni decisi da altri, da uomini, ma uno strumento di valorizzazione di sé per avere più potere personale.
Il che non è del tutto negativo, nella società attuale, sotto alcuni aspetti.
Non vedo donne vittime del giudizio maschile.
Le vedo molto libere di scegliere per potersi affermare, ognuna con le modalità in cui credono, e sicuramente spesso (o talvolta) in maniera competitiva.
L'abito, lo stile, sono strumenti anche per questo.


----------



## danny (20 Settembre 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Un uomo uno stile
> View attachment 11933
> 
> View attachment 11934
> ...



Non me ne piace uno...
Troppa confusione nell'abbinamento in tutti e tre, anche di capi interessanti.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Settembre 2016)




----------



## brenin (20 Settembre 2016)

*Mary Quant, Twiggy e la minigonna....*








Un tributo a Mary Quant....


----------



## Andrea Lila (20 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sono riuscita a prendere con la giusta leggerezza la tua proposta.
> Sono giorni così in cui mi sembra che le donne siano sempre più costrette a corrispondere a dei modelli eleganti, volgari, a stare coperte, scoperte, sempre secondo dei canoni adeguati a essere apprezzate dal grande dio uomo.
> E sempre tutte a ricercarne l'approvazione.
> E per questo obiettivo tutte le une contro le altre dimostrandoci meglio in qualcosa. Ho un po' di pena per le magre che sviliscono le grasse, per le grasse che non vogliono essere definite grasse e cercano nuovi parametri per essere definite normo peso o per essere descritte come curvy, confermando implicitamente di essere sbagliate in quanto grasse, di basse che vogliono sembrare alte, di alte che vogliono essere più alte, di tacchi per accentuare il culo, di leggere donne vantarsi di tette e gambe o di criticare chi le mostra, insomma di tutto sto circo giornaliero in cui siamo tutte sul nostro personale trapezio a dimostrare di meritare di essere scelte da degli emeriti pirla. Vorrei solo persone che si incontrano.
> ...


Madonna, che bel post.




danny ha detto:


> Non me ne piace uno...
> Troppa confusione nell'abbinamento in tutti e tre, anche di capi interessanti.


Lui mi piace, ma com'è conciato nelle 3 foto aborro. Specie il pantalone nei camperos.



Ho cercato di individuare una icona di stile che mi piacesse o che mi rappresentasse, ma non l'ho trovata. A me piace il mio stile. Che poi non è definibile alla Tizia o alla Sempronia. Bhò, sono io. Con le tennis, quasi perennemente per lavoro, o con  tacco alto alto e gonna cortina, oppure abito lungo e tacco rasoterra, pantalone skinny o a zampetta che mò rivà di moda. 

Se proprio proprio devo indicarne una dico lei:


----------



## Brunetta (20 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Anche a me piacerebbe, in teoria.
> Io temo che questo modo di porsi non sia un'imposizione, qualcosa di subito per adeguarsi a dei canoni decisi da altri, da uomini, ma uno strumento di valorizzazione di sé per avere più potere personale.
> Il che non è del tutto negativo, nella società attuale, sotto alcuni aspetti.
> Non vedo donne vittime del giudizio maschile.
> ...


No. Quelle a cui penso sono solo alla ricerca di un briciolo di approvazione.


----------



## spleen (21 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Quelle a cui penso sono solo alla ricerca di un briciolo di approvazione.


Tempo fa qualcuna di voi aveva postato questa, mi scuso perchè non ricordo più chi, forse Flavia, non la conoscevo ed è stata una rivelazione, una cosa che ho assunto subito come mia, per una idea delle donne che già avevo ma che non ero mai riuscito a concretizzare in pensieri precisi.

Grazie a Lella Costa._

Le dici magra, si sente grassa_
_Son tutte bionde, lei è corvina_
_Vanno le brune, diventa albina_
_Troppo educata, piaccion volgari_
_Troppo scosciata per le comari_
_Sei troppo colta preparata_
_Intelligente, qualificata_
_Il maschio è fragile, non lo umiliare_
_Se sei più brava non lo ostentare_
_Sei solo bella ma non sai far niente_
_Guarda che oggi l’uomo è esigente_
_L’aspetto fisico più non gli basta_
_Cita Alberoni e butta la pasta_
_Troppi labbroni non vanno più_
_Troppo quel seno, buttalo giù_
_Bianca la pelle, che sia di luna_
_Se non ti abbronzi, non sei nessuna_
_L’estate prossima con il cotone_
_Tornan di moda i fianchi a pallone_
_Ma per l’inverno la moda detta_
_Ci voglion forme da scolaretta_
_Piedi piccini, occhi cangianti_
_Seni minuscoli, anzi giganti_
_Alice assaggia, pilucca, tracanna_
_Prima è due metri, poi è una spanna_
_Alice pensa, poi si arrabatta_
_Niente da fare, è sempre inadatta_
_Alice morde, rosicchia, divora_
_Ma non si arrende, ci prova ancora_
_Alice piange, trangugia, digiuna_
_E’ tutte noi, è se stessa, è nessuna._
*Lella Costa*


----------



## Spot (22 Settembre 2016)

Associazioni.

Seguivo, in questi giorni, le vicende di una mia collega (e amica).
Donna bellissima pure lei, laureata, un sacco di casini sul lavoro (come per tutti, la situazione non è un granchè). Si dimenava tra un flirtarello idiota col collega 22enne e le avances (orripilanti a mio avviso) del capo panzuto, brutto e 50enne.
M'ha fatto strano sentire come i giudizi di questi due individui suonassero importanti nelle parole di lei. I giudizi su di lei in chiave di desiderabilità, soprattutto.
Capisco il collega (e nemmeno poi tanto, a giudicare da come la facevano stare), ma quelli del capo marpione..
E dire che lei vale, almeno in potenza, dato che e agli inizi della sua carriera, più di tutti quegli individui messi insieme.


Fine OT.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Settembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Tempo fa qualcuna di voi aveva postato questa, mi scuso perchè non ricordo più chi, forse Flavia, non la conoscevo ed è stata una rivelazione, una cosa che ho assunto subito come mia, per una idea delle donne che già avevo ma che non ero mai riuscito a concretizzare in pensieri precisi.
> 
> Grazie a Lella Costa._
> 
> ...


Si, bellissima !


----------



## disincantata (22 Settembre 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Associazioni.
> 
> Seguivo, in questi giorni, le vicende di una mia collega (e amica).
> Donna bellissima pure lei, laureata, un sacco di casini sul lavoro (come per tutti, la situazione non è un granchè). Si dimenava tra un flirtarello idiota col collega 22enne e le avances (orripilanti a mio avviso) del capo panzuto, brutto e 50enne.
> ...


PURTROPO non basta essere intelligenti ed in carriera, l'amore e' un altra cosa, molte donne 'potenti'  sono fragilissime in amore,  ne so qualcosa per una figlia.


----------



## Spot (22 Settembre 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> PURTROPO non basta essere intelligenti ed in carriera, l'amore e' un altra cosa, molte donne 'potenti'  sono fragilissime in amore,  ne so qualcosa per una figlia.


Non c'entra l'amore in questo caso. Magari. Più desiderio esasperato di approvazione che accetta modi di fare poco digeribili (allusioni continue, commenti non rispettosi, cose del genere).
Post poco comprensibile il mio, in effetti.


----------



## disincantata (22 Settembre 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Non c'entra l'amore in questo caso. Magari. Più desiderio esasperato di approvazione che accetta modi di fare poco digeribili (allusioni continue, commenti non rispettosi, cose del genere).
> Post poco comprensibile il mio, in effetti.



Ma ha un compagno?

Se  e' sola forse e' proprio il desiderio di trovare  qualcuno che la rende vulnerabile  ai complimenti.

Se sei felice non dai alcun peso ai vari corteggiamenti. Veri o farse che siano.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Settembre 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Associazioni.
> 
> Seguivo, in questi giorni, le vicende di una mia collega (e amica).
> Donna bellissima pure lei, laureata, un sacco di casini sul lavoro (come per tutti, la situazione non è un granchè). Si dimenava tra un flirtarello idiota col collega 22enne e le avances (orripilanti a mio avviso) del capo panzuto, brutto e 50enne.
> ...


Verissimo che troppe donne pongono la loro autostima non nel loro reale valore, ma nell'apprezzamento di uomini che non valgono una stringa delle loro scarpe.


----------



## spleen (23 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Verissimo che troppe donne pongono la loro autostima non nel loro reale valore, ma nell'apprezzamento di uomini che non valgono una stringa delle loro scarpe.


Ti posso assicurare comunque che a volte è validissimo anche il contrario.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Settembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Ti posso assicurare comunque che a volte è validissimo anche il contrario.


Vorrei vederli.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Settembre 2016)

Per me lei è stata una vera icona di stile a 360 gradi


----------



## Skorpio (23 Settembre 2016)

*....*

Elle est......


----------



## Brunetta (23 Settembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Elle est......


Un'altra con quella bocca :facepalm::unhappy:


----------



## bettypage (26 Settembre 2016)

*kasia smutniak*


----------



## Brunetta (26 Settembre 2016)

Ma poverina! Hai scelto foto in cui è vestita stile Prada. Ovvero signorina prima di diventare sciuretta fine anni sessanta, quando le ragazze (non le signorine) erano in minigonna


----------



## bettypage (27 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma poverina! Hai scelto foto in cui è vestita stile Prada. Ovvero signorina prima di diventare sciuretta fine anni sessanta, quando le ragazze (non le signorine) erano in minigonna


A parte che primo e utlimo abito sono di Valentino, qualsiasi cosa indossa è sempre eleganza che cammina. A un allure inarrivabile. Adoro.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Settembre 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> A parte che primo e utlimo abito sono di Valentino, qualsiasi cosa indossa è sempre eleganza che cammina. A un allure inarrivabile. Adoro.


L'abito rosa è delizioso


----------



## bettypage (27 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> L'abito rosa è delizioso


Quando è stata madrina a Venezia si è superata ad ogni outfit.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Settembre 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> A parte che primo e utlimo abito sono di Valentino, qualsiasi cosa indossa è sempre eleganza che cammina. A un allure inarrivabile. Adoro.


Ma lei starebbe bene anche con un sacco condominiale! :carneval:


----------

